# Scallop season 2020



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

https://myfwc.com/research/saltwater/mollusc/bay-scallops/season/

Surveys were not conducted this year due to COVID-19


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

So they were afraid they would catch covid while being isolated on the water away from the general population .


----------



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

jglidden said:


> https://myfwc.com/research/saltwater/mollusc/bay-scallops/season/
> 
> Surveys were not conducted this year due to COVID-19


Georgia people aren't allowed to scallop this year yall have the Rona


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Numbers seem decent out of Steinhatchee area. Reports of folks limiting out in few hours or less on trips.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

tcov said:


> Numbers seem decent out of Steinhatchee area. Reports of folks limiting out in few hours or less on trips.


Good, cause we gave up after a trip last year. 6 hours produced 1 scallop out of Homosassa.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I hate scallop season.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

devrep said:


> I hate scallop season.


Cool?


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

inshore waters north of Taylor county have been incredibly stained/dark due to all the excessive rain we've had over the last two - three weeks, making it difficult to visually locate the bivalves. 

Some guides are having decent luck between Keaton and the 'Hatch, so I'd focus my efforts there. We need a solid week+ of no rain for our waters to clear back up. 

Stay on 19 and keep going south... don't stop in Wakulla county


----------



## Salty Dawg (Mar 10, 2020)

devrep said:


> I hate scallop season.




You aren't the only one!!!













.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Guys, it's the same stuff every year. I hate all the tourists, damn drunk kids in the river, stupid pontoon boats are to slow, river should be for locals only...... 

You might as well be the old guy in a rocking chair yelling at kids to get off your lawn. It's not going to change anything. Florida is a tourism based economy and those funds go towards keeping your towns nice. That's why your towns advertise.

So that said let's move passed that please.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

FishWithChris said:


> inshore waters north of Taylor county have been incredibly stained/dark due to all the excessive rain we've had over the last two - three weeks, making it difficult to visually locate the bivalves.
> 
> Some guides are having decent luck between Keaton and the 'Hatch, so I'd focus my efforts there. We need a solid week+ of no rain for our waters to clear back up.
> 
> Stay on 19 and keep going south... don't stop in Wakulla county


I wish I could get up that way. We have friends in Pensacola and Destin that want us to visit, but its to far to go with the kids for an overnight or 2. Crystal River is about as far as ill go this year I think.


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hoping to have found a reasonably priced Hurricane by now and head up to Steinhatchee like we used to do when the kids were younger, but Covid economic ramifications has put a halt to those plans for now.
One year we rented a Carolina Skiff and let the girls 8 and 10 lay up on the platform as we headed out. When reached open water I told them they could stay up there for a while but would have to hold on to the bow rope. They said they were having fun and wanted to go faster so told them to keep giving the thumbs up if all ok. Was great to hear them screaming for joy as we hopped a few waves and they kept holding on with one hand to wave back in excitement. Soon realized they were not screams of joy but of terror and they were trying to wave to get me to stop. My youngest even slugged me as she pointed to her knee and elbow rashes! Cost me a fortune in ice cream and goodies at the Steinhatchee Marina that weekend so they wouldn't tell their mom.

Maybe its not time for another trip just yet...…..


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Lol, maybe bring mom and let her captain for the day.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Man, it has been quiet out there. None of my buddies have made trips so I haven't heard much. Any good news out there?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

devrep said:


> I hate scallop season.





firecat1981 said:


> Guys, it's the same stuff every year. I hate all the tourists, damn drunk kids in the river, stupid pontoon boats are to slow, river should be for locals only......
> 
> You might as well be the old guy in a rocking chair yelling at kids to get off your lawn. It's not going to change anything. Florida is a tourism based economy and those funds go towards keeping your towns nice. That's why your towns advertise.
> 
> So that said let's move passed that please.


Exactly the reason I hate scallop season. I’m sure devrep knows this, but our town relies too heavily on two limited and diminishing resources. One season closure will have irreparable consequences for this area, let that sink in a little. It’s not the tourists fault I know, but there are a whole lotta eggs in 1 or 2 baskets. I think scallops should be on a lottery given the amount of pressure they receive yearly. Or an odd year even year type system or something similar. I also think they should outlaw the swim with the big grey papilloma laden sirenians! Not allowed anywhere else, why here?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I would rather have herpes than have to launch out of Steinhatchee or CR during the season. I strictly fish Cedar Key in the summer for precisely that reason. Maybe they'll open up Pinellas and Hillsborough to scalloping one day and take the pressure off a little.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I just don't get what the big deal is with the boat ramps. Yes the weekends get stupid, just like every other ramp in and around Tampa bay. If you go during the week they are empty most days, and the rivers aren't crowded.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> I would rather have herpes than have to launch out of Steinhatchee or CR during the season. I strictly fish Cedar Key in the summer for precisely that reason. Maybe they'll open up Pinellas and Hillsborough to scalloping one day and take the pressure off a little.


A good friend of mine grew up in Boca Grande and his family had a fish camp on McKay Bay here in Tampa. He said they used to scallop in the bay when he was a kid. It's almost unbelievable to think that could happen now if you drive into McKay Bay.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Finally got a report from a friend. They did the last day of the Pasco season. Didn't limit out, but did well in 5ft or so. Said their friends who are trying to the north are still seeing them deep in 10+ft of water.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

I went a couple of weeks ago with two other boats to Homosassa, 3 divers in the water, limited out in 5 hours.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

William Odling said:


> I went a couple of weeks ago with two other boats to Homosassa, 3 divers in the water, limited out in 5 hours.


Nice. Were you finding them deeper like I heard?


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

firecat1981 said:


> Nice. Were you finding them deeper like I heard?


They were all in at least 8 feet, deepest we found were around 10/12. Majority in 8 though.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I found my limit the other day!!!

Publix, already cleaned and ready to go! 😂


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

JC Designs said:


> I found my limit the other day!!!
> 
> Publix, already cleaned and ready to go! 😂


You spent $90 on scallops at publix? High roller.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

firecat1981 said:


> You spent $90 on scallops at publix? High roller.


By the time you figure in boat cost, maintenance, insurance, fuel, ice for the day, food and beverage for the day, tow vehicle fuel, boat ramp night mares, and all the time it takes to clean the dang things... $90 is like they are giving them away! 😎


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Not only that, but a pint of bay scallops is no where near $90! I don’t even think a pint barely makes a lb! Can get several peoples limits for $90 and all the work is done, would rather spend my time fishing.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

JC Designs said:


> By the time you figure in boat cost, maintenance, insurance, fuel, ice for the day, food and beverage for the day, tow vehicle fuel, boat ramp night mares, and all the time it takes to clean the dang things... $90 is like they are giving them away! 😎


Damn son, you just talked yourself out of a job! I mean true, why would you want to spend a fun filled day on the water, snorkeling in the warm gulf, making great memories with family and friends, collecting fresh seafood, getting good exercise and soaking up some vitamin D........ when you can drive to Publix and get the slimy previously frozen version?



JC Designs said:


> Not only that, but a pint of bay scallops is no where near $90! I don’t even think a pint barely makes a lb! Can get several peoples limits for $90 and all the work is done, would rather spend my time fishing.


Bay scallops are about 8lbs per gallon, so a limit should be near 4lbs on a full boat. Last I bought them fresh, if you ever can, they were $22.99/lbs. So 23 x 4......


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

firecat1981 said:


> Damn son, you just talked yourself out of a job! I mean true, why would you want to spend a fun filled day on the water, snorkeling in the warm gulf, making great memories with family and friends, collecting fresh seafood, getting good exercise and soaking up some vitamin D........ when you can drive to Publix and get the slimy previously frozen version?
> 
> 
> 
> Bay scallops are about 8lbs per gallon, so a limit should be near 4lbs on a full boat. Last I bought them fresh, if you ever can, they were $22.99/lbs. So 23 x 4......


Mask, snorkel, spear gun, 20lb gag grouper, hog fish, mangroves= fun filled day on the water with family and friends making great memories while getting exercise and soaking up some vitamin d. Publix happens to be on the way home from all that fun! 😂 

AndI thought everyone knew how transparent I was when it came to boats and maintenance? I try to be clear, concise, and honest about it! I’m not cheap. B= BUST O=OUT A=ANOTHER T=THOUSAND. Hey, if you like the “sport” or “pass time” of scalloping I say have at it man... Have at it all you want. Also, I didn’t say the boat’s limit, I said my limit... 1pint.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Jason M said:


> A good friend of mine grew up in Boca Grande and his family had a fish camp on McKay Bay here in Tampa. He said they used to scallop in the bay when he was a kid. It's almost unbelievable to think that could happen now if you drive into McKay Bay.


I fished the south shore a lot in college, and when I go back now it looks a lot cleaner. Looks like the water in the bay is on the mend, but the water traffic drives me nuts.


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

I went out to the Pasco season last week and grabbed 4 gallons between three of us. They were in deeper water. As for cleaning them, go to Harbor Freight and buy a cheap shop vac. Plug it in, remove all but the scallop and then light the shop vac on fire or bury it.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Or return the shop vac and tell them it smells funny?


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> I fished the south shore a lot in college, and when I go back now it looks a lot cleaner. Looks like the water in the bay is on the mend, but the water traffic drives me nuts.


I'm in Temple Terrace and fish that area down to Anna Maria and yes it's getting better every year. The traffic on the other hand is not. This year was like mother's day, memorial day and 4th July every weekend.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Jason M said:


> A good friend of mine grew up in Boca Grande and his family had a fish camp on McKay Bay here in Tampa. He said they used to scallop in the bay when he was a kid. It's almost unbelievable to think that could happen now if you drive into McKay Bay.


That’s amazing to hear. Nowadays, the entire south flat of McKay doesn’t even have a single blade of grass.


----------



## shallow_fellow_jax (Sep 22, 2019)

Late to the game on this post, but I went for the first time ever this year and took 2 buddies who had never been either. 
We launched in Hudson (nice ramp) on the opening day of Pasco County. Scalloped for the first 2 days of season, figured it out pretty quickly. 
120 or so scallops day one and same again on day two. All within a couple miles of the channel coming out of the ramp in Hudson. 
Had an awesome time. Planning to line up a trip to take a buddy and his boys next year.
Spent the majority of the day in 5-8'.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Yes, yes, Pasco county is an amazing scallop grounds! Lots of big red, trout, and snook there too!😎


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

JC Designs said:


> Yes, yes, Pasco county is an amazing scallop grounds! Lots of big red, trout, and snook there too!😎


I see what you did there, lol.


----------

